# Horns crack ?



## Stephen (Jan 20, 2009)

Question Horn's.

While triming feet today, I noticed that one of my about 4yr old sanaans has a line at the base area of one of his horns.
About the thickness of a dime, Not bleeding, only about 3/4 inch long. It is not a vertical, but horizontal about 1/8 inch off the head.

Could this be from rubbing on somthing, or butting ?
And what type of treatment, just like a scratch, iodine etc. and watch for infection etc.

Or is this somthing to really worry about.

trying to get the pics off the camera, not working, will add if needed later.

Wado[attachment=0:1aqnw3dv]GusHornWound.jpg[/attachment:1aqnw3dv]


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I'd need to see a picture to know exactly but a horizontal crack in that area is not very common. Add in the fact that it is as wide as a dime and only 3/4 inch long would lead me to suspect that it is from rubbing on something. The edge of a piece of tin, wire or something similar. There is no risk of infection unless it gets deep enough to get into the blood vessels. The outer portion of the horn is dead tissue like your fingernail. No blood, no worry.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks, got the pic added finaly. I was thinking along the same lines, will be searching the area for possible items he could have rubbed on.
Just needed to be sure I was thinking in the right area.

Have enlarged the area they stay in considerably, so that should hopefully help them not be so bored.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

If he's a young goat he could have cracked his head hard enough to do that. Watch that it doesn't come loose or get infected. If you see green pus or anything comingout his nose, he has an infaction in his sinus and will need to be treated by the vet.
Not to worry you, just to give you what to watch for.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 20, 2009)

thanks, we will keep an eye out on him,and see what happens.


----------

